# new tank picture overload



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOO my new tank FINALLY got finished and picked up today.
Im so excited. so any way its an eight bay male betta tank with heater and filter bay at rear. My bf will be putting an Eheim Classic 2215 on as soon as he replaces the impeller, so for the moment its got two aqua one (clear view 100, and a clear view 280) with an aqua one heater 100watt. Temp lighting is a two foot aqua one 18watt T8, it will have two led lights put in by my bf in two or three weeks.
OK so here goes. the boys are as follows:

Sponge Bob Fish Pants: Yellow VT
Nero: Red/silver-white CT
Dastan: blue/red/purple VT
Benny: Blue/white Butterfly VT with serious case of tail biting
Louie: red/blue/white pastal CT
Melvin: Blue/white/mulit head VT has dorsal biting problem

All fish are undergoing melafix mainly for the tail biters.
the tank has a bare bottom each boy has java moss except dastan who has a plant I will be adding more plants and grave in a few weeks.

NB: the crap pics are mine the GOOD pics my bf took

























































































Louie (Below)









Louie again









Now for the BF's pictures 

Louie:








Melvin...looks like hes bashed his head or tried to stick it under the divider *sigh*

































Louie and Dastan










Dastan going between Louie,Benny and Nero flaring madly all excited









Nero










Newest guy: Sponge Bob Fish Pants  LOVE his blue streaks 









I LOVE THIS PICTURE OF SPONGEBOB!!!!!!









tank shots:






































Enjoy.

PS: i have nine more fish coming in a week, two more males for the 8 bay and 7 females.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice looking barracks. All your boys look happy and healthy, especially Dastsan. I'm curious though, how does the heated water circulate through the tank? Is there holes in the glass or something to let it pass into each separate partition.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nice looking barracks. All your boys look happy and healthy, especially Dastsan. I'm curious though, how does the heated water circulate through the tank? Is there holes in the glass or something to let it pass into each separate partition.



this is just a tank the barracks are not made yet they will be 4 tanks, each tank 6 bays 

to answer your question there is a 3mm gap under all the bays and the water flows under them. when the other filter is put on the rainbar will be pointed at the base of the back bays to make it flow better at present the flow isnt so great, but there.


there is a scratch on Sponge Bobs bay that really Teeted me off its HUGE. and my boyfriend refuses to call sponge bob....sponge bob. He insists on calling him Mr. Lemonpeel. lol


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

wow Abby thats awesome!!!! congrats!!!

take care with the height of the water level with the clear dividers, i had an "incident" over the weekend as my lads can see eachother too and one of them decided to go cell hoping and now im looking at quite a few damaged fins. keep it low enough though and they wont jump the dividers!!!

looks amazing!! 

Phil.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Nanglebadger said:


> wow Abby thats awesome!!!! congrats!!!
> 
> take care with the height of the water level with the clear dividers, i had an "incident" over the weekend as my lads can see eachother too and one of them decided to go cell hoping and now im looking at quite a few damaged fins. keep it low enough though and they wont jump the dividers!!!
> 
> ...


now that you mention it after acclimating the fish the water level was high (We were checking them as they got their barings we still had two fish to turn loose) lil Louie lept into Dastans bay. the lids were still off and we hadnt had a chance to lower the leel till the last fish were out, and im so glad dastan was so busy flaring at Nero and Benny he didnt notice little louie in his bay and we....when i say we i mean i panicked while bf grabbed the net and scooped louie out, louie continued to eye off the divider while i rushed around lowering the level and bf held his hand over the divider blocking any jumps lol hes a gutsy lil thing leaping into dastans tank...

BF will be trimming the lids so they can be sat across the dividers. or work something else out


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

All I can say it wow. That is amazing.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Love. Love. Love. Love. Love. Love. Love!!!!!! That is awesome! Great job, all of your fishies look happy and excited! And I have never seen pics of Spongebob before, he is one of the prettiest VT's I've ever seen! You should totally get him the spongebob house cave! I have 2, they rock. It would be so funny for him! Hehe. Love him, and once again your bettas are stunning! Great tank, good luck with the extra 9!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I want!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow thats amazing, I wants it lol!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

for a low price of $90 you can get your own made lol well thats what this cost me.well actually it only cost me $25 bucks bf paid for the rest but he wil pay me the $25 back haha
BUT the guy at the lps i know (ive KNOWN him for like 13 yrs LOL) told me he knows a tank builder who buids tanks for the fun of it and sells them dirt cheap. he can build me a four level 40 bay (water circluates through all 40 bays) for $250 i was like WHAT! lol

Im in australia i cant find any sponge bob caves here i so want one for him. and i only got him yesterday hes my valentines day gift (to my self, the tanks from bf)

My bf got up at 330am for work and when he came in at 430am before he eft to say goodbye to me noticed Sponge bob had gone visiting with nero. but nero wasnt looking too good last night lathargic and mopy his breathing this morning was out os sorts so he was at the bottom and sponge bob never saw him so no fighting thankfully, neros been moved back to his critter keeper with espon salts for the bloated look, but the bloats further back and lower i cant get a good pick, also the waters not on a heater so its near the main tanks for light/heat, and ive only got half the usual amount of water i dont want him strugging to get to the surface.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

That is one thing about bettas. They always looks for a way to go through the dividers. That's why I have pebbles all about any, what looks to be opening.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

he cant get under the dividers too small a gap he managed to leap and slide over the top i say slide cause theres a 1cm gap between water level and top of divider and then 1cm between divider and lid


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are _such_ sneaks with getting through dividers. I have this one girl that somehow squeezes herself through the side of the divider to see what I'm doing in the section over.

You're lucky you have someone nearby to do a tank build like that. I've always wanted a barracks or something like a drip system set-up, but then I would just be more inclined to fill it with bettas. I have enough trouble saying no now.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks cool, but I don't think it's a good idea for them to be able to see each other so much. That will cause too much stress for them.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> It looks cool, but I don't think it's a good idea for them to be able to see each other so much. That will cause too much stress for them.




They are only able to see each other till I get plants they will flare up and dance for half hr or so then they calm down when I deck ou the tank next pay it will be gravel bottom led lights and plenty of plants to hide in. Melvin I spotted squirming under his java moss last night and promptly looked like he fell asleep lol it was cute. When my barracks go up I'll start. Rotating fish so they ain looking at the same ugly mugs constantly


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> They are _such_ sneaks with getting through dividers. I have this one girl that somehow squeezes herself through the side of the divider to see what I'm doing in the section over.
> 
> You're lucky you have someone nearby to do a tank build like that. I've always wanted a barracks or something like a drip system set-up, but then I would just be more inclined to fill it with bettas. I have enough trouble saying no now.


 
Well now I've got a few options of tank builders plus my bf builds pretty good tanks, my bf will be building my barrack tanks it's quicker and cheaper lol he's also going to be building the stand


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, okay. And Melvin sounds SOOO cute! I love the name Melvin for a Betta. It's perfect.


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

having the same problem abby, found two of mine had gone cell hopping last nite, no further damage from the last instance tho.

i agree about the clear dividers, mine are clear, but iv now put bits of wood and plants in, yes there's some flaring, but they also clear off after a while. but i have two that when the lights are on they just seem to want to squeeze over the top of the dividers. so last nite my brother and i had to raise the level of them, and even when i was doing that one of them was jumping at where i was working!!! we've discussed methods of raising the dividers right to the cover glass, so i think thats next. lights are off while im at work here and iv a towel draped over the tank to lower light levels further to keep them calm, should sort them for now.

they are cheeky little gits!!! lol but i would definately not say that mine are stressed from being able to see one another. yes two of them have gone jumping, but they do also swim off and ignore one another too.

Phil.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

because theres 1cm between divider and tank lid we just laid a sheet of egg crate flat on top of the dividers.


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

good idea!

hopefully when i get home no one will have gone jumping!

lookin forward to more pics!!

Phil.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Woah! How many gallons is that, it looks huge!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

its 56.3 liters so 14.5 gallon each bay is 5.3 liters so 1.3 gall all heated and all filtered  there is also now a sheet of eggcrate over the bays so no jumping bays


----------



## cowgirlelisa (Feb 26, 2011)

That looks cool where you get the tank barracks from ? I been wanting a way to make a divider for a tank for my 4 bettas i got


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I had it custom built cost $90


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

AMAZING.

I'm so inspired! That looks like such a fantastic tank... I want one!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Abby, it looks AMAZING. I LOVE IT. If I had the space, I would so want one. 
Seriously, your boys all look happy and excited. Gorgeous! LOVE IT.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeh well one thing to remember to anyone building such a tank:

Either make the dividers go all the way up or make something to slide across the top of them, EVEN THOUGH i have eggcrate on the top of diverders and low water level two fish still try leaping throgh to get food As i lower my hand to drop it in their excitement.

so play it safe and rethink the divider parts; id still have a beautiful full fined metalic purple/black butterfly SD/HM


----------



## maxima423 (Jun 28, 2010)

my bettas do the same thing when my hand is over the tank, i found a way to fix that... if you have pellets, play some betta basketball =] they dont know its coming and their reflexes get sharpened, if you have flakes, get a long spoon, i have a 7-9inch long clear spoon =] it works for me hehe

love the tank!!! holy geebus i want one, my inspiration for the future =] awesome tank


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

when theres nine fish there they get impatient and leap even when my hand aint near them lol i have a total of 16 and one more on monday


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

this is a fantastic Build great job way to come up witha good idea, and execute it well!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh the boys seem to love it i also added some plastic egg crate to the top to stop bay hoppers *points to louie and benny*


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sorry, but please try not to necro-bump. I puts the more urgent, newer threads down. This thread is 4 and a half months old, please don't do it again.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

well sorry for answering questions.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I didn't mean it like that, it's good to answer questions, and that was mostly directed at the one who brought it back up


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes but warlock is new to the site i think and just been looking back through posts im sure they didnt realise but just wanted to look. this is the picture section so i dont see much problem reliving an older thread regarding questions to how its made, if it were in the diseases section or someone needing help area then i could fully understand this. if a new member saw a reply like this one would think that they are unable to post in older threads there for limiting where they can post...

just a thought.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm curious to how much Flaring at one another do you get? I would think They'd be flared up alot in this situation.... am I not correct?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

not as much as you would think. they flare at each other when the light goes on in the morning and at feed time and a little through the day. maybe 15-20 minutes spread over the WHOLE day


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Your right Abby, I guess since it's just pictures it does no harm and you're just answering questions. Sorry, to both of you


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Its ok Diablo i do understand what you are saying but the pictures section isnt really important plus people bump threads in here all the time. im not a thread bumper but if someone asks a question on something ive posted im not just going to ignore them


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Abby said:


> Yes but warlock is new to the site i think and just been looking back through posts im sure they didnt realise but just wanted to look. this is the picture section so i dont see much problem reliving an older thread regarding questions to how its made, if it were in the diseases section or someone needing help area then i could fully understand this. if a new member saw a reply like this one would think that they are unable to post in older threads there for limiting where they can post...
> 
> just a thought.



Necroposting is still against the rules, Abby, regardless.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

P3 im positive no harm was ment he or she simply asked a question. wow this seems kinda rude if new people cannot ask questions no matter how old the post...


----------

